# October Tobacco of the Month



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Robert Lewis Tree Mixture - This blend is based on a larger amount of the Orient, which is known for its delicious soft and yet aromatic and spicy flavors. A little smoky Latakia and a pinch of Black Cavendish and Virginia perfecting the medium-strong blend harmoniously. Originally this was a "private blend" supplied to a frequent customer - Colonel Tree.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

I cracked a new tin for the review after quite a long break from my favourite "English" blend. Too many tins of inferior mixes to work through. Here goes...

Tree mixture is a quite normal looking, relatively rough, medium ribbon cut mixture. Mainly dark brown (more than I remember) with some medium brown tobaccos and a good proportion of light Virginia tobacco. There's a smattering of dull greenish and black leaf. The tin aroma is relatively light and sweet; Orientals are evident with just a touch of Latakia smokiness. Moisture level is perfect and I can't imagine needing to dry this one (not that I do that anyway). Packs nicely in an MM Legend (with patented briar Supercob insert). Charring light, tamp, light proper and we're away. The Virginia and perhaps the Cavendish gives an initial sweetness as the bowl catches. This stays throughout but is most evident at the start. As the bowl establishes itself the Orientals show themselves first as a very slight apple sourness and a hint of spice (nutmeg, maybe cinnamon). Latakia is very light; a condiment rather than a major component, but there is slight smokiness throughout. As the bowl progresses the spice from the Orientals darkens slightly and the slight sour note fades with the other components remaining in place. Balance is the watchword. No one component pushes itself to the fore or dominates. Nicotine level is low to medium. No relight was needed; ash medium gray with some black. Dumped out with very little dottle. Job done. 

A genuinely fine traditional mixture with a bent away from Latakia towards other Orientals. Very hghly recommended.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Robert! Great review. I'll add this to the list of things I need to purchase in the next few weeks!


----------

